# Karma Comes Knocking at the Goat Man's Door (Part IV of the Crazy Goat Man Stories)



## JackieBlue (Nov 27, 2011)

As Throw Away Girl walked down the street; her blood began to boil. What a Crazy ass Goat Man! She went directly to the payphones, in front of the post office; where she called her parents to tell them what had happened. They already had some idea that Goat Man was crazy. When her mother picked up the phone, she told Throw Away Girl that Chuck had already called them, and that he had told them that she was a drug addict, and had gotten in with the "wrong" crowd. Throw Away Girl's mother was freaking out. Throw Away Girl was in a rage at this point, and was yelling at her mother that Goat Man was psycho. Her mother calmed down a bit, and she told Throw Away Girl that Chuck had already asked about our insurance. At that time Throw Away Girl was still on her parents car insurance. Throw Away Girl's mom had already called the insurance company and informed them of the situation. Throw Away Girl went on to tell her the condition of the truck, and that there was no possible way that she could be held accountable for the accident. Throw Away Girl told her mom that she would call her the next day with some sort of update.

Throw Away Girl went downtown and met Soul Starer. He had gotten them a tent that they could pitch inland on Big River. They could stay there for as long as they needed to, provided a ranger didn't tell them to move on, that is. When Soul Starer and Throw Away Girl woke up the next morning; they walked in to town and headed for the health food store. When they arrived one of the co-op members came up to them. Her name was Moon. She was a fifty-ish woman, with dreadlocks that almost touched the ground. She asked Throw Away Girl why she had stolen Goat Man's truck. Throw Away Girl said "WHAT?!?!?!?! I didn't steal anything! He gave me permission to use the truck there was no stealing involved!" A small smile came over Moon's face. "Aaaaah I see what's happening here."

Moon went on to tell them about several law suits that Chuck had been battling on and off for years. Most of the lawsuits were against people who had worked on the farm. Moon said that she had lived on the farm for a while herself, but couldn't stand Goat Man. There had also been rumors that his water sources were contaminated, and many of the townspeople had boycotted his vegetables. Apparently he had let his organic certification expire as well, hence he could no longer claim that his products were organic, under California law.

Throw Away Girl and Souls Starer were dumbfounded. They grabbed some fruit and granola, and headed back to the payphones. Throw Away Girl's mom told her that Goat Man had called again and this time told them that she had stolen the truck. Again NOT TRUE! Her mom said that she had spoken with the insurance agent. The insurance agent told her that if that was the case then they would not cover the damage. This was something of a relief. The insurance adjuster was due to arrive on Monday to examine the situation. So they would have to wait out the weekend and see what happened. In the meantime Throw Away Girl called Goat Man and left a message telling him that he was a liar, and that he had slandered her. She would no longer be in his employ. 

So they waited out the weekend and Throw Away Girl called her mother late in the afternoon. She said that the insurance people had called, and that Goat Man had already had the truck crushed so they couldn't asses the damages. Sneaky Goat Man had crushed it so that they couldn't see what a piece of shit it was! So the insurance adjuster told Goat Man that he had to come up with an estimate of how much the truck was worth then they could discuss the matter further. 

So begins a series of harrassing phone calls to Throw Away Girl's parents. Her parents began to freak out about the things that Chuck is saying to them. Such things as: heroin use, stealing, lying, alcoholism, poor work ethic, and deceit. Throw Away Girl spent a lot of time arguing and reassuring her parents over the next week, and within two weeks we had an answer from the insurance company.
Chuck had indeed told them that she had stolen the truck; so they refused the claim. If the idiot had just told the truth, he would have gotten his money.

Chuck was outraged and tracked Throw Away Girl down in town and threatened her that he would take her parents to court for the loss. Goat Man sent them a letter with a bogus estimate attached, and demanded that they pay him almost three thousand dollars! Goat Man WAS Crazy!!! The estimate claimed that the stereo alone was worth a thousand dollars and the other part of the estimate was obviously a made up number, because the blue book value on the truck wasn't even near two thousand dollars. Throw Away Girl's parents took the estimate to their lawyer. Their lawyer advised them to tell Goat Man that they would sue him for extortion, slander, hospital costs, and mental pain and suffering; if he ever contacted them again. The lawyer hoped that he would back down after that and not bother them again.

The harrassing phone calls to her mother increased in regularity, until one night her father answered the phone. As soon as he realized that Chuck was on the other end of the line; he told him that if he called the house one more time that he would call the police and sue him for harassment. He informed Chuck that they had contacted their lawyer and relegated the information to Goat Man. He told Chuck that he didn't care what his claims were about his daughter. That he didn't know him from and asshole (direct quote) and that his opinion didn't make a bit of difference. Chuck asked Throw Away Girl's father if he had just called him an asshole. Her father replied "Well if the shoe fits!" and he slammed down the phone.

 This was the end of Chuck harassing them. Apparently he had gotten the message. He continued to slander Throw Away Girl in Mendocino, but thankfully most of them knew the he was just a Crazy Goat Man anyway. It went on this way for about a year and them karma decided to come knocking on Crazy Goat Man's door. 

Apparently he had taken his tractor out on an old logging road; so that he could pull some fallen trees up the embankment. The story was that he had had some sort of stroke while driving the tractor; and had driven in right off the edge of the road and down into a deep gully. The tractor subsequently rolled over on him several times. Noone noticed he was missing for three or four days. They found him on the fifth day. The medical examiner couldn't determine the exact cause of death due to the trauma to the body.

The lesson that Throw Away Girl learned was that karma really exists. At that time she began to believe that what you put into the world is what you get out of the world. She's not so sure today if she still believes, but the experience definitely changed how she looked at the world; and at her own behavior.


----------



## godsahn (Nov 27, 2011)

Excellent story. Prior to this, I had jus finished watching a biography of Buddha(*Siddhattha Gotama).*..which I couldn't help but find some interesting correlations in your story. Then again, it could be me just playing around with associations. Again, excellent story..please post more, or if you have a site send me a link please. Maybe I missed it...but what happened to your baby/Soul Starer?(if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## JackieBlue (Nov 27, 2011)

thanks very much! i think you are right about the siddharta thing. i look at my life as a quest to liberation for sure. i have several more stories that i will be posting, so you can read more for sure.  my baby is going to be 13 the day after christmas. he also has a little brother (11 in feb). he is also soul starer's......and on that note soul starer bailed when i was pregnant with our second son. i have only heard OF him and not from him since i was 7 months pregnant. it sucks but it is much better, considering that he started beating the crap out of me shortly after our baby was born. he put his hands on me (read beat the shit out of me) when i was pregnant the second time. i took off and he just kinda disappeared..............you will hear more in other stories. i am sure. thanks again!


----------



## Dmac (Dec 2, 2011)

great story, i think many of us have met people like crazy goat man. i couldn't find story II and III , could you send me a link?


----------



## BobbinGoblin (Dec 2, 2011)

Masterful storytelling!!!

Also, the redwoods forest is one of the most magical places I've been to... 
Mushrooms from Golden Gate Park, spray-painted transport, and faeries in the forest <3


----------

